# KY31? Orchard Grass? Something else?



## station_opening (Aug 27, 2020)

Pictures below, I did a semi reno in the fall and now this fast growing light green grass is present. The fall seed was a KBG/PRG mix, no fescue, so I'm really stumped that I'm looking at.


----------

